# 7 spots available for Sisters Hut March 20-22



## eelsnerr (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi all- know it’s kinda last minute but we have 7 spots available for Sisters hut near Breckenridge. We have the hut booked Wed and Thursday night - ski out Friday. (March 20-22nd). Let me know if you’re interested in joining our group of 7. 
Edith 303 880 9078


----------

